

A startup should change the world, fixing what's broken - dejan
http://blog.aleveo.com

======
cperciva
Just a quick note on typography: The point of italics and bold is to
_emphasize_ words or phrases. If you overuse them, they not only fail to
emphasize anything, but they end up distracting the reader. I had to struggle
to read this post given all of the noisy formatting.

